# cat urine smell



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

what do i need to use to get rid of cat urine smell from an entire basement as well as heater baseboards? the smell has been there for years and i need to get rid of it so we can sell the house.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi you said basement but whats in basement like floor is it carpet, cement, wood?


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

it used to be carpet the carpet is gone and it is cement floor with drywall and drop ceiling. the smell is very strong. it was my friends parents house and they moved and ive been repairing the house to get it sold. they had many cats and did not clean up after them.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if the walls and drop ceiling has the smell embedded in them


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

do u think painting with an oder blocking paint walls and floors would help it? it needs to not smell like cat in there. the drop ceiling was replaced about 2 years ago but yes i fear the smell might be in the walls / wood and drop ceiling


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I think painting the walls and floors would help but I do not know if it would get rid of smell completely.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Ventilation. Open as many doors and windows as possible and use fans. Get it aired out as much as you can.

There are commercial odor removers including some designed for pet odors.

Depending on your budget and capabilities, it may require removal of the ceiling materials, drywall and possibly the wood trim. Then it may require treatment of the concrete walls and floors with something like Muriatic Acid, but that's probably not something you want to try on your own as it might require a jumpsuit and breathing apparatus.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Vinegar is an excellent neutralizer. 

I'd remove anything/everything in the basement...ie drop ceiling and sheet rock walls. As mentioned the smell permeates anything porous and embeds itself. Once that is done, use a mixture of 30% bleach water and wipe every surface area down with it. Ventilate the basement well. Then once dry use some type of odor killing paint.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

https://homerepairgeek.com/home-flooring/remove-pet-urine-off-concrete.html


----------

